# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعـآء اذآ اهملتهـ سآء حظكـ 3 سنــوآت

## أموله

دعاء المعجزة عن النبي موسى عليه السلام
اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام  ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به  أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي  وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم  والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه  . 

مجربة


ارسلهآ لكل من تعرفه

----------


## أموله

مـنقـوول من الاميـــــــــــل .. واذا قريت الدعآء ستسمع بخبر سآر في اليوم التآلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._ 

*يعطيكـِ ربي ألف عافيهـ* 
*وحوائج مقضيهـ بأذن اللهـ*

----------


## أموله

منوره حبآبهـ ونشآلله تسمعي خبببببببببببببببببر يفرحكـ بحق محــــــمد  وآله ..

----------


## فردوس الجنان

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._ 
_يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## أموله

يعطيك الله الف عآفيه ع المرور ...........

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

دعاء المعجزة عن النبي موسى عليه السلام

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._

----------


## ام الحلوين

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._


*سلمت يمناش امولتي*
*والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## أموله

الله يعآفييكم جميعآ ع المــرور ويفرج حوآئجكم بحق محمد وآله 



صفوآنيه وأفتخر ..~} 

تسلمي ع المرروور ربي يعطيك العآفيه .. ويقويك ~~}


امي الغآليه .. ام الحـلوين ..~~ْ}


تسلمي غآليتي دوم هآلطله الحـلوه يعطيك الله الف عآفيه .. ويخلـــيك ~~}


.~~.

----------


## جنون الذكريات

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._

----------


## أموله

يسلموو ..^_^ ع المرور الطيب .

لآتحرمونآ 

التوآصل ..

الحلوو ..

نورونآ كل مره ~~

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._ 


الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أموله

يسلمو ع المرور يآلغآليين ...<_<

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

دعاء المعجزة عن النبي موسى عليه السلام
اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .

----------


## أموله

يسلموو ..^_^ ع المرور الطيب .

لآتحرمونآ 

التوآصل ..

الحلوو ..

نورونآ كل مره ~~

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .
_*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## أموله

اشكركم احبتي على المرور ..

الي فرحني لاتحرموني .. طلتكم يالغلا

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن 

تحياتي بأمل ان اجدكم دائما بمتصحفي

اموله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع الطرح ،*

*ميزآن حسنآتك يآرب*

*سي يو*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .
_*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعاء المعجزة عن النبي موسى عليه السلام*

*اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه . 

ربي يقضى حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق محمد وآله,,*
*امولة شكراااا للنقل القيم ,,*
*تحيااتي ,,*

----------


## النظره البريئه

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه . 
يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## النظره البريئه

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .
_*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## امــيرة

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .

----------


## أموله

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه على المرور ..

في ميزان حسناتكم نشالله ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه .*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه

----------

